# Holding back the micro (foam) ?!?!?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello everyone.

ok I've occasionally had some good efforts with microfoam but probably luck more than judgement!! One consistent problem I get when I'm pouring is the foam pouring outta too early ruining any attempt at a design. Im guessing that I'm over frothing and that maybe my microfoam isn't actually microfoam!

Any ideas and advice welcome.

Thanks

stu


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's properly microfoamed, it will look like wet paint. If it's slightly dullish on the surface, it's been over-foamed. When filling the jug with cold milk, check the level - you don't want to increase the level after foaming that much.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like you have not blended the milk and foam and there are 2 distinct densities.

Pour from up high (and fast) and the foam will not come out.

Pour lower and slower and the foam will come out.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers guys, will give it a go tmrw!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Once you've steamed the milk make sure you swirl it around in your jug, this keeps the foam and milk mixed (I call this polishing the milk) - foam is less dense than milk so will separate and the foam will sit on the top. Don't leave milk too long to pour as it becomes thick, also make sure you don't fold in too much air while steaming.

And practice, practice, practice, and once you think you've done a lot of practicing, practice some more.

It took me 3 months to get the hang of the very most basic rosetta shape - and I was making several hundred coffees each week.


----------

